# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Άρθρα σχετικά  με την Υγεία, τις Ασθένειες και τους τραυματισμούς των πουλιών >  Έρευνα ικανοποίησης κατόχων ζώων συντροφίας απο τις υπηρεσίες των κτηνιάτρων

## jk21

Ειδα την κοινοποιηση της ερευνας σε προφιλ Κτηνιατρου (του συγκεκριμενου που μας εχει τιμησει με σχετικο σεμιναριο για το φορουμ )  και αφορα ερωτηματολογιο σχετικα με την ικανοποιηση των πελατων απο την επαφη τους με κτηνιατρους , για την υγεια των ζωων τους . Ο υπογραφων την ερευνα δεν ειναι αυτος αλλα καποιος διδακτορας της Κτηνιατρικης σχολης της Θεσσαλονικης !

Πιστευω η συμμετοχη οσο γινεται περισσοτερων ατομων , ισως βοηθησει στην εικονα που θελει η ερευνα να εχει , για την επαφη των κατοχων ζωων συντροφιας με τους κτηνιατρους και εμμεσα ισως στην βελτιωση των υπηρεσιων αυτων , αν ο κτηνιατρικος χωρος χειριστει με καταλληλο τροπο τα αποτελεσματα της 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...WHyrw/viewform

Πηγαινοντας στο συνδεσμο  υπαρχει σχετικο ερωτηματολογιο το οποιο μπορειτε να συμπληρωσετε on line και εκτος καποιων στατιστικων στοιχειων ειναι ανωνυμη

----------

